

Commit to Learn and Improve Every Day in 2012 - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/commit-learn-improve-day-2012/

======
nathanbarry
Here is a direct link to the App Store:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8>

